# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  تلاوات جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامدة جدا

## أماني الإسلام

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEtk6...re=uploademail
  أواخر سورة البقرة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGvzq...feature=relmfu

  آية الكرسي 


  للشيخ حسن مرعب

----------

